# New member!!



## s2king (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys I'm from PR 
Here some pictures of me 
153lbs
5'-9"











Thanks


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 19, 2013)

Good to have you. Get to the diet section and help some people out!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

^^ what Jimmy said. You look great.

how's those wheels?


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## Sherk (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to the boards bro. Like what was said above, it looks as though some people here can learn from you.


----------



## brazey (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard s2king!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## s2king (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> ^^ what Jimmy said. You look great.
> 
> how's those wheels?



My wheels are in process!!
Are striped 
I do squats with 2 plates (45)
Front squads with 1 plate (45)
Leg press with 5 plates
Leg extension
Dead lift with 2 plates 
But didn't Grow 
Im thinking to use sustanon but injected directly to my thigh
What do you think guys?!?


----------



## s2king (Jun 19, 2013)

Heres my back,
I have a textroescoliosis
Condition
But for my condition my back looks great for me
I have one side more big than the other Heres the picture


----------



## s2king (Jun 19, 2013)

Here my wheels


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2013)

_*welcome bro!!!*_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro. How long have you been training? Also what training program do you use. How many times per week do you lift? Just trying to get a better idea for a program to suggest.


----------



## s2king (Jun 21, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome to the forum bro. How long have you been training? Also what training program do you use. How many times per week do you lift? Just trying to get a better idea for a program to suggest.



Im training like 2 years.
I go to the GYM 5 days a week Saturday and sunday are for rest.
right now I'm training legs twice a week.
for example monday and friday.
if anyone have a suggestion please let me know i want this wheels bigger!!!


----------

